# Fantasy Football league?



## exposethebad (Aug 6, 2016)

Anyone here interested in joining a fantasy league?


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 8, 2016)

when will I be able to make a football team made up of dwarfs and nigger trannies?


----------



## BoomR (Aug 8, 2016)

Very Interested and willing to commish/co-commish it.  There was a thread late in the season last year with good interest.   I think ESPN would be a great host becuase we can make custom trophies for each week based on the fun characters we all follow.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 9, 2016)

relavent


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2016)

exposethebad said:


> Anyone here interested in joining a fantasy league?




i'm in


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 9, 2016)

Which football?


----------



## exposethebad (Aug 9, 2016)

BoomR said:


> Very Interested and willing to commish/co-commish it.  There was a thread late in the season last year with good interest.   I think ESPN would be a great host becuase we can make custom trophies for each week based on the fun characters we all follow.



Yeah I think ESPN is the best site as well as the rules are laid out beforehand on the site and it tallies automatically and very quick. If you want to comish - by all means, please do, as it will be a busy fall season for me and it would be nice to have someone else do it for a change. What do you think, eight people minimum?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2016)

BoomR said:


> Very Interested and willing to commish/co-commish it.  There was a thread late in the season last year with good interest.   I think ESPN would be a great host becuase we can make custom trophies for each week based on the fun characters we all follow.





exposethebad said:


> Yeah I think ESPN is the best site as well as the rules are laid out beforehand on the site and it tallies automatically and very quick. If you want to comish - by all means, please do, as it will be a busy fall season for me and it would be nice to have someone else do it for a change. What do you think, eight people minimum?



DO IT


----------



## BoomR (Aug 9, 2016)

I've created the KFL  Kiwi Fantasy League on ESPN.  Made it a 12 team for the moment, but we can expand or shrink as needed.  I'll also fine tune the scoring, but i think we'll go Half-point Per reception, no kickers and add a head coach. 
Haven't set a draft date yet, but i think after the 3rd preseason game is best.

DM me an email you want the invite sent to.  ESPN will ask you to create an account with them, takes 60 seconds.
Open to ideas for fun awards - weekly performance/failures


----------



## EnixSquared (Aug 17, 2016)

BoomR said:


> I've created the KFL  Kiwi Fantasy League on ESPN.  Made it a 12 team for the moment, but we can expand or shrink as needed.  I'll also fine tune the scoring, but i think we'll go Half-point Per reception, no kickers and add a head coach.
> Haven't set a draft date yet, but i think after the 3rd preseason game is best.
> 
> DM me an email you want the invite sent to.  ESPN will ask you to create an account with them, takes 60 seconds.
> Open to ideas for fun awards - weekly performance/failures



Do we have a thread dedicated for this yet?


----------



## BoomR (Aug 17, 2016)

EnixSquared said:


> Do we have a thread dedicated for this yet?


Not yet.  I think this is it for now.
I've sent 5 invites, 4 teams have signed up and we need (min) 8 managers to play.
I DM'd the folks who showed interest in a thread last year, but if you know anyone who'd like to play let's get them in.


----------



## Womacker (Aug 27, 2016)

This is an old thread I know, but I would like in.


----------



## BoomR (Aug 27, 2016)

Not an old thread at all.  We have 5 teams locked in...need min 8 to play.  If anyone else wants to do it, dm me an email to send the invite to.
draft date is set for:
Fri, Sep 2 - 3PM EST


----------



## CatParty (Sep 1, 2016)

looks like two spots open?


----------



## BoomR (Sep 1, 2016)

yep.  im waiting on two more invites to connect...if they don't by noon est ill drop those empty teams and we'll go 8 cis otherkin manager league.
unless anyone else wants in...msg me your email asap


----------



## CatParty (Sep 2, 2016)

BoomR said:


> yep.  im waiting on two more invites to connect...if they don't by noon est ill drop those empty teams and we'll go 8 cis otherkin manager league.
> unless anyone else wants in...msg me your email asap




i may have my last summer friday today, if i am out, i go automated top 200 and try to control the damage on waivers lol


----------



## BoomR (Sep 2, 2016)

there is a pre-draft strategy link and list in your My Team tab if you want to tweak the list in the case of auto drafting.  I will also have a conf-call line setup shortly if anyone has to draft via phone line, i can make the picks for them.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 2, 2016)

BoomR said:


> there is a pre-draft strategy link and list in your My Team tab if you want to tweak the list in the case of auto drafting.  I will also have a conf-call line setup shortly if anyone has to draft via phone line, i can make the picks for them.




autopilot all set just in case!


----------



## Womacker (Sep 3, 2016)

Great (and short) draft guys. Lets party.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 16, 2016)

Womacker said:


> Great (and short) draft guys. Lets party.




sorry bout forte's 29


----------



## Womacker (Sep 16, 2016)

CatParty said:


> sorry bout forte's 29


Ain't your fault that you just sealed the game up


----------

